# What does Crane taste like?



## Rio (May 30, 2002)

Ok tell me and don't say Chicken either.

We can't hunt Cranes cause our DNR is afraid that we are going to blast a Whooping Crane. We always wondered what they taste like and why they are such stupid birds!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They taste like goose to me.The legs have the tendons like a turkey or pheasant.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Actually, I think they taste much different than goose and duck. In contrast to geese, they eat grain rather than grass and the meat is a lot stringier (is that a word?). Also, the breasts aren't as oily. My hunting party used to make jerky out of the meat, but we have since switched to sausage. Found an excellent recipe that is mixed with pork and various spices.


----------



## NY Gooser (Jun 28, 2002)

I ate some sandhill crane a couple of months ago in Canada.......and I'll tell you what, it tasted great!! It tasted like wild turkey to me......maybe just the way it as cooked, but it was excellent!!


----------



## snowdog (Jul 30, 2002)

I was talking to a guy today and he called crane "ribeye with wings." He swore they tasted like/better than ruffed grouse. I told him I would have to see this fall. He said pluck 'em and bake 'em.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Heard this from a buddy of mine,, Take the crane stuff a brick in it wrap it with bailer twine put it in the oven for a couple of days take it out. Then you take the twine off and the the brick ouot of the crane, keep the twine and brick then throw the crane away. That is a big jok with guys out in the mclusky area of ND :lol:


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Ribeye in the sky! We ate a bunch of them last year in Canada and they tasted awesome pan fried with butter and lipton onion soup mix in the butter. We cubed the meat up and just fried it in the butter/onion soup mix and it tasted great!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Well Brent your the only one ive ever heard liking them dang things. As my dad would say " They taste like bloody cardboard." Hope that answers your question drew. Bye the way how are things out in Wisco?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I love the cranes as well. Slow cook in the crock pot. Put a little water, salt and pepper in there. When the meat strings apart make some beef gravey. Put the meat on a slice of bread, pour on the gravey, and then put on a couple slices of swiss cheese. Thats some tall eating!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah my point exactly  You have to cover them in gravy and everything else to make them edible. I think they are as bad as swan.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

They are my favorite bird to eat that you shoot over decoys. Hands Down.

You just have to know how to cook em... crock pot is ancient chinese secret.....

Tom


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Lyle you would be the only moron to cook a Swan. I cant stomach it when it is made into jerky.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I would have to say it's a cross between the icelandic snow owl and bald eagle. but still not as good as coot pot pie.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Lyle you would be the only moron to cook a Swan. I cant stomach it when it is made into jerky.


Please tell me you didn't apply for a tag... 8)


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Had some last year for the first time. We pan fried it in butter and it was awesome. Had no need to "cover" the taste with any gravy or anything, although we did add some lowry's while cooking it.
I would not hesitate to shoot some again after such a good taste.

On another note, why does it seem that many dislike the taste of sage grouse? When we have pan fried it with butter it was like cutting into a peice of filet mignon. Very tender and VERY tasty...

Slider_01 out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I kind of thought hey taste half way between a Bald Eagle and a Whooping Crane.

Oh, oh, I didn't see all the posts, and notice that somebody beat me to the humor.

Seriously the young of the year are very tasty, but if you shoot and old one they have the consistency and taste of an old rubber ball. For an old boy the crock pot is the only way to go.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't put gravy on them to cover any taste. Just the way I like it. I put gravy's all over chicken as well. I love my gravy!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

So Tyler why dont you tell me what im supposed to do with after i shoot it and take the band and collar off it? Got any suggestions?


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Rio- I had it for the first time two years ago and it was great. The guy we were with put it( the breast) in a Crock Pot along with water, some chicken broth, a whole yellow onion, a single stick of celery and slow cooked it all day. Put it on when we left to hunt and then had it that evening when we returned. It was as good as any beef or waterfowl that I have ever had. Meat of course just fell apart from the slow,all day cooking. It was great.
Sid


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Marinate, wrap with bacon and cook on the grill as good at steak. No kidding, try it you will like it!


----------



## kansasducker (Sep 14, 2004)

They don't call them....."Ribeye in the Sky" for nothing!

They're the best, hands down.


----------



## weasle_trapper (May 10, 2005)

Rio said:


> Ok tell me and don't say Chicken either.
> 
> We can't hunt Cranes cause our DNR is afraid that we are going to blast a Whooping Crane. We always wondered what they taste like and why they are such stupid birds!





> I think it tastes like bald eagle. :beer:


----------



## tealeye (Mar 14, 2004)

Ah -- they're terrible boys, I can't recommend anyone shoot one, much less eat it. And whatever you do don't breast 'em out and toss 'em in to a crock pot. Especially not with a can of the miracle sauce from south of the border. That'd be enchilada sauce. Green not red. And for pete's sake don't let 'em cook for about 6 hours on low until the meat falls apart and dish the whole works up over rice. Terrible, just terrible.

Like I says, I can't recommend anyone shoot one. Let 'em pass thru and I'll deal with 'em. Pesky buggers.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

When my folks were alive they would eat anything! After a few crane meals my mother, and I know it killed her to do it, said son, you don't have to bring anymore of those cranes home!

However I'll have to try some of these recipes. We breast them out and cut into strips, then marinate for 12 hours and fry them up in butter. They are very good that way.

Good Hunting.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I slow cook them and they taste and look like pot roast. My wife doesn't like wild game but she likes cranes.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Crane is very good. Check out my photos in the album area and you will see that we target them alot.


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

i personally have never shot one but i call them the "flying ribeyes"  ., i don't know how many people have come up with that but i found it out myself :sniper: . they taste pretty good in my mind


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

taste alike Lobster :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I've shot alot of cranes and they always smell of alkali/gunpowder./swamp....but are good in a crock pot with a lot of herbs and veggies.....cranes are not that stupid...if you move just a hair they can see movement..the only stupid thing they do is use the same flight path wave after wave if you are under them...you need lots of ammo..sheer fun


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

The last time we we're in canada we had a guy with us that did all the cooking. One afternoon we shot a bunch of those cranes and a couple days later the cook done a bunch of birds up and slipped in several of the crane and we never new the difference. I think it's all in the marinete!

mossback,
coot pie?! uke:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I ate some of it and it was better than honkers and mallards.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

They taste like chicken of course! That is...after you skin em, boil em, marinate them and then pressure cook them! :stirpot:

That being said, they are amongst the most fun birds to pass shoot!

Benelli


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I heard they are some of the best tasting birds ever but never shot one.


----------



## duckchuck (Feb 25, 2006)

EVERYBODY TRIES TO COMPARE ONE THING TO ANOTHER.
I LEARNED ABOUT SANDHILLS ABOUT 10YEARS AGO AND I'M
FROM MICHIGAN. I JUST EAT THE BREAST AND THE PROOF IS
WHEN I SERVE IT TO MIX COMPANY AND MOST PEOPLE 
(ESPECIALLY THE WOMEN BECAUSE MOST DON'T LIKE WILD MEAT)
WILL HAVE SECONDS.REAL SIMPLE BREAST BIRD CUT IN 
HALF LONG WAYS.MARINATE IN OLIVE OIL OR WHAT EVER
YOU LIKE.COOK ON BBQ GRILL LIKE STEAK DO NOT OVER 
COOK IT IT WILL GET TOUGH LIKE ANY GAME. SEE IF YOU CAN 
GET A WOMEN TO EAT IT.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

If you want to eat crane do it later in the year when the cranes have been feeding on grain instead of early in the year when they feed on fish and lizards


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

Back in 'yesteryear', before we knew about endangered species, I would take a sandhill crane if a shot presented itself. We ate anything we shot then, and the cranes went into the oven too. If I recall, they were not bad, more on the order of a turkey, than a duck or goose.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I make jerkey out of mine-I dislike the taste of ducks,geese and cranes....So have to marinate the meat..... :-?


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

The older birds remind me of eating a baseball glove or old saddle, except the birds are somewhat tougher and have a more unpleasant flavour.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

> I think it tastes like bald eagle. :beer:


[/quote]

Man, i cant even BELIEVE you said that.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

weasle_trapper said:


> Rio said:
> 
> 
> > Ok tell me and don't say Chicken either.
> ...


Dude, i cant BELIEVE you even said that :withstupid: *totally going to hell for saying that* lol


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

weasle_trapper said:


> Rio said:
> 
> 
> > Ok tell me and don't say Chicken either.
> ...


Dude, i cant BELIEVE you even said that :withstupid: *totally going to hell for saying that* lol


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

It does not taste like chicken or turkey but is not gamey..If you don't shoot the lead bird and gun down a light grey one without the rust patch then they can be good jerky fodder or a good stew with celery and herbs and carrots garlic and onions..The meat is a liitle stringy and taste a little lke beef or osrtrich mixed in with a little alkaline taste

Also it is my favorite bird to gun down as they are not stupid..you move just a little and they can turn a corner and gain altitude fast and are swift sliders and can take bbb if they are not directly overhead..usually a swing thru 6" beak shot will do it..but for guys with sustained lead it could be frustrating as they are moving at a good clip..and they have a big wingsread so when you pass shoot them they are higher than percieved...They will always fly over the middle of a slough or a big stonepile and over a big tall aspen bush but slide away from willows and corner fencelines ..will angle a bit and gain height when crssing a gravel road with a grassy ditch and do deke well to the X with only 4 silos.
Keep in mind you can pss shoot them around 11:30 am - noon as they return to the roost after feeding within 50 yds of their departure flight path and they will be flying lower as they are full and relaxed on the return. note" the second flock with determine the flight path to some wave after wave shooting
to the roost


----------



## mac_in_mt (Jan 23, 2006)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Lyle you would be the only moron to cook a Swan. I cant stomach it when it is made into jerky.


I actually enjoy swan if cooked slow and low. Try a beef burgundy recipe for a crockpot and add extra mushrooms and extra burgundy. Even my wife liked it which amazed me.


----------



## Traveler (Oct 24, 2006)

Ribeye in the Sky! Cut the breatss into 1 inch steaks--across the muscle. Marinade in your favorite steak marinade. Grill medium rare over very hot grill!


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Anything you have to marinate,cover with soup mixes,hot sauces etc,etc = ISH. Cranes fit this description in my opinion.


----------



## bigmiah22 (Apr 29, 2012)

They call them the "ribeye of the sky" around here


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

It tastes like eating a marshmellow while riding a unicorm going through a tickle forest.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SkunkNipples said:


> It tastes like eating a marshmellow while riding a unicorm going through a tickle forest.


What?? oke: :thumb:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

SkunkNipples said:


> It tastes like eating a marshmellow while riding a unicorm going through a tickle forest.


i will take whatever u had when u wrote that!!!!!! :beer:


----------

